# Random Go Pro Footage.



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Had this random little video lying around so I figured I would post it and also will post more as I film more randomness.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCJrpMTOUfk


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool man, would be better though if you could suck it into your computer and cut the boring parts out, gotta get me a pole mount.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Cool man, would be better though if you could suck it into your computer and cut the boring parts out, gotta get me a pole mount.


I have no way to edit right now as windows movie maker does not work and I cant afford a program.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

CheoSamad said:


> I cant afford a program.


I heard from reputable sources that you can download programs for free from some thing called the interwebs.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

AIRider said:


> I heard from reputable sources that you can download programs for free from some thing called the interwebs.




10characters


----------

